# Configurer le serveur VPN de la freebox pour accéder au réseau local



## 1000Hertz (15 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Si tu ne t'y connais pas vraiment, utilises un service extérieur à ton réseau, du genre http://dl.free.fr ou autre.
> 
> Si tu t'y connais un peu, paramètre un serveur VPN sur ta box avec des mots de passe longs.
> 
> Mais n'ouvre jamais un port directement sur ta box à moins de savoir vraiment ce que tu fais.



Je transfère une discussion 
Dans un contexte de télétravail je cherche un moyen fiable et ergonomique pour pouvoir échanger facilement des fichiers lourds avec 2 collègues (qui se font actuellement par wetranfert ...)
J'ai tout d'abord pensé a un FTP chez moi sur une vielle machine, mais ericse à attiré mon attention sur les dangers de cette solution

Je me penche donc sur la solution du serveur VPN
Il est déjà configuré sur ma freebox et mon iphone (avec IKEv2 et gros mot de passe), il me sert à avoir les sous titres de Netflix en français à l'étranger 
Mais si je crée une connexion VPN sur un mac distant, il se connecte bien à ma freebox et à son interface de gestion mais pas a mon réseau local 
J'ai activé le mode bridgé et le mode routé 
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur le fonctionnement du VPN et voir ce qui ne va pas dans ma configuration

Cordialement


----------



## kasimodem (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Y a t il un degré de confidentialité des fichiers échangés qui pose un risque de sécurité pour l'entreprise en passant par WT ? Si non, continuez avec ça.

Si oui, il vous manque en fait la fonction de suppression de l'accès au fichier après qu'il ait été récupéré. Et ça, vous l'avez par exemple en le partageant via iCloud, Dropbox, GDrive ou OneDrive. Une fois le fichier téléchargé, vous cessez de le partager et c'est terminé.

Si vos données sont de niveau identitaire (données patients nominatives par exemple), sécurité nationale, ou autre, alors aucune de ces solutions n'est sérieuse, c'est une faute grave de votre entreprise de ne pas vous mettre à disposition les moyens d'échanges nécessaires à votre activité, et c'est vers eux qu'il faut vous tourner. Car en mettant en place une solution chez vous, vous devenez juridiquement responsable en cas de fuite de ces données. Si vous souhaitez les partager en contournant l'autorisation de votre entreprise de le faire, alors c'est tout aussi punissable juridiquement.

Monter une usine à gaz chez soi pour ça, je vois pas trop l"intérêt et ça vous oblige à ouvrir des ports et des accès qui fragilisent votre environnement. Plus le fait que vos collègues vont devoir configurer un accès client VPN chez eux, ce qui n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde, sans parler des erreurs de certificats qui apparaitront obligatoirement.


----------



## 1000Hertz (15 Avril 2020)

Je ne pensais pas me lancer dans une usine à gaz, je pensais que ces outils étaient au point et à la portée de tous. Ce n'est visiblement pas le cas à vous lire

Les données en questions sont des rushes et montage d'interviews menés par Zoom.us, skype et autre visio donc la au niveau confidentialité on est au top
Je me démène juste pour, malgré cette crise sanitaire, pouvoir fournir des programmes à France TV qui ne peut plus utiliser son outil de production
Bien que je collabore régulièrement en CDDU avec FTV, je ne suis pas salarié permanent de l'entreprise mais, dans ce cas de figure, un sous traitant qui aime encore son travail, qui essaie de proposer des solutions et ... de gagner sa croute

Mes collègues étant monteurs et réalisateur je ne fais aucune présomption de crétinisme à leur égard car l'adaptation est la base du métier

Vous comprendrez donc bien que je ne cherche pas forcément une solution ISO 9000 mais quelque chose de temporaire qui apportera un peu de confort de travail et enrichira ma culture informatique


----------



## kasimodem (15 Avril 2020)

Ah bah si c'est des conversations Zoom pas de souci, c'est déjà ouvert aux 4 vents sur les serveurs américains de Zoom, donc ça va aller 

Blague à part, FranceTV a forcément des espaces réservés sur ses datacenter pour ce genre de partages, ce serait le moment de leur demander des accès, vous y êtes éligible je pense.
Le problème de faire des partages chez vous c'est aussi que quand les gens vont venir pomper vos gros fichiers, votre connexion va saturer et à moins que vous ayez une fibre en béton, un ADSL va saturer l'upload et tout bloquer.
Idéalement un NAS chez vous ferait ça, mais paramétrer un accès direct à votre Mac de l'extérieur sera forcément une faille de sécu importante, et si c'est votre outil de travail, je ne tenterai pas le diable...


----------



## 1000Hertz (15 Avril 2020)

kasimodem a dit:


> Ah bah si c'est des conversations Zoom pas de souci, c'est déjà ouvert aux 4 vents sur les serveurs américains de Zoom, donc ça va aller
> 
> Blague à part, FranceTV a forcément des espaces réservés sur ses datacenter pour ce genre de partages, ce serait le moment de leur demander des accès, vous y êtes éligible je pense.
> Le problème de faire des partages chez vous c'est aussi que quand les gens vont venir pomper vos gros fichiers, votre connexion va saturer et à moins que vous ayez une fibre en béton, un ADSL va saturer l'upload et tout bloquer.
> Idéalement un NAS chez vous ferait ça, mais paramétrer un accès direct à votre Mac de l'extérieur sera forcément une faille de sécu importante, et si c'est votre outil de travail, je ne tenterai pas le diable...



Merci

Oui tout a été tourné en panique sans aucune consultation de technicien au préalable et nous nous retrouvons avec une matière très compliqué à exploiter, j'espère que cette "esthétique du mode dégradé" ne s'installera pas après le confinement car je n'en peux deja plus d'entendre ce son de téléphone à la radio et ces images délavées a la tv

Pour ce qui est de l'accès aux serveur de FTV c'est très compliqué d'utiliser en externe les moyens de production de la chaine car tout est ultra verrouiller. Il faudrait passer par X demandes et attendre X validations avec du personnel non présent sur le site et difficilement joignable ...

En ce qui concerne le NAS je vois globalement le principe mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé. Je dispose d'un mac mini que je peux faire tourné sur linuxmint cela ferait-il l'affaire ?  Est ce paramétrable facilement car même si mon temps de sommeil s'est beaucoup réduit avec le confinement, je ne peux pas y passer des nuits  
Pour la connexion j'ai la fibre sur une freebox révolution qui fonctionne bien en transfert de fichier (mais pas super en navigation c'est étrange)


----------

